# Might Bite



## Chiffy (27 December 2017)

Quite surprised no one has commented on the King George. 

Might Bite was faultless but always keeps us on the edge of our seats. Sad to see some other stars rather far behind though.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 December 2017)

I was disappointed in Bristol De Mai. He folded much quicker than you would have expected him to.

Thistle crack had no excuses he just simply wasn't good enough.

Might Bite is a lovely horse to look forward too.


----------



## Clodagh (27 December 2017)

Chiffy, I was going to start a thread and got distracted! I love Might Bite, such a handsome horse and so aware of his greatness. 
Bristol de Mai was disappointing, Barry Geraghty said he felt it would happen too quickly for him and I suppose that was the problem.
Thistlecrack was just unexciting!
Would love to see Might Bite v Sizing John at Cheltenham. Mind you I was looking forward to Altior v Douvan, let's hope these two make it safe and sound.


----------



## humblepie (27 December 2017)

Was lucky enough to be there - Might Bite so on his toes in the paddock, looked absolutely fabulous.   Hopefully Thistlecrack will shine again.  Very impressive run by Double Shuffle.


----------



## bonny (27 December 2017)

I was underwhelmed by Might Bite and it's hard to make a case for him beating Sizing John based on his performance yesterday. Double shuffle and tea for two were too close and closing at the line, I think we still don't have a top 3 miler this side of the Irish Sea. thistlecrack just isn't the horse he was and Bristol de Mai appears to need soft/heavy ground as was expected.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 December 2017)

I can see bristol de mai being a national horse in a few years time.


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2017)

Totally honest in forty years thats about the most uninspiring King Georges I have seen .Might bite possibly didnt like the going however that was nothing on 12 months previous even though he fell then.
My hilight seeing Bryony Frost win the Kauto star on the little black fighter such a thoughtful ride letting him free wheel up to the final bend. Kempton is a very tricky course for chasers due to a high cruising speed and many get caught out over the last three fences there although they are a little more foregiving than a few years back.


----------



## claracanter (27 December 2017)

I love Might Bite, win or lose, I just wanted him and all at the others around safely. Great days racing from kempton.


----------



## Kadastorm (27 December 2017)

I had a nice win due to Might Bite &#55357;&#56833; 
He is so handsome and I love that he is quirky. 
Double Shuffle was impressive and if it had been a bit longer, he probably would have pipped him. 
Very pleased for Bryony Frost too, loved seeing how appreciative she was of her little horse too.


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 December 2017)

It was one of the worst KGs for a long time, but Might Bite could only beat what's in front of him and he did that in a workman like fashion.   I don't think Sizing John has anything to worry about there.   He is however a striking looking horse and as always with Nickys horses beautifully turned out.


----------



## scotlass (27 December 2017)

bonny said:



			I was underwhelmed by Might Bite and it's hard to make a case for him beating Sizing John based on his performance yesterday. Double shuffle and tea for two were too close and closing at the line, I think we still don't have a top 3 miler this side of the Irish Sea. thistlecrack just isn't the horse he was and Bristol de Mai appears to need soft/heavy ground as was expected.
		
Click to expand...


That more or less summed it up for me too.   Might Bite is undoubtedly talented, and perhaps we haven't seen the best of him yet, but he also seems to be a bit quirky.   Bristol de Mai went out like a light, and I can't decide whether to give the benefit of the doubt to, as I don't think the going was that against him, so perhaps the race did just come too quickly for him.   Thistlecrack is still in the early stages of a comeback, but I fear we've seen the best of him.   On the strength of this race, I don't think the Irish raiders have anything to fear


----------



## TelH (28 December 2017)

Might Bite did what he needed to do but he hardly set the place on fire; I would agree that Sizing John is a worthy favourite for the Gold cup based on what we've seen so far.
 I think Buveur D'Air vs Faugheen in the Champion Hurdle is potentially looking more appealing than Might Bite vs Sizing John at this stage.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2017)

Might Bite didn't beat the others by much, I know the jockey said he was idling, but Double Shuffle nearly caught him.  Very little was said about him, yet he was 50-1.  As for the Gold Cup, well as everyone knows Cheltenham is a lot different to Kempton.

Thistlecrack would have been closer except for that blunder, was it 2 out, so I wouldn't entirely rule him out for the future.

But Might Bite is a looker - presumably his name suits him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 December 2017)

Sizing John didn't live up to the hype today and was soundly beaten in the Christmas Chase at Leopardstown. 

Surely this now throws the whole Gold Cup field up in the air!?!


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2017)

EKW said:



			Sizing John didn't live up to the hype today and was soundly beaten in the Christmas Chase at Leopardstown. 

Surely this now throws the whole Gold Cup field up in the air!?!
		
Click to expand...

Was he!? Wow! I can't believe I forgot to set up 415 to record.
Might Bite will win (all crossed) he was just playing on Boxing Day.


----------

